# الف الف الف مبروك الأكليل يا ...



## +KiMO+ (3 يناير 2014)

*









^_^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه انت مش قولت قاعد على الموب
يخربيت عقلك
ربنا يبارك فيك يااحلى اخ فى الدنيا
عقابلك ياجميل
​


----------



## kawasaki (3 يناير 2014)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااه *

*مش مصدق !!!!!*
*اخيرا هانرتاح منك *


*يالهوي *



*امتي بقي يجي يوم 8*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااااااااه *
> 
> *مش مصدق !!!!!*
> *اخيرا هانرتاح منك *
> ...








جاى ياساكى قريب
الاسبوع الجاى خالص هترتاحه منى

عقابلك ياجميل اشوفك اسعد انسان فى الدنيا كلها 
​


----------



## kawasaki (3 يناير 2014)

*يلا ياشيخه *


*دا انا هاحدف وراكي زير مش أوله *​


----------



## kawasaki (3 يناير 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *يلا ياشيخه *
> 
> 
> *دا انا هاحدف وراكي زير مش أوله *​







شكلك مش ناوى تجيبها لبر معايا ياقصير ^_^
​


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2014)

*لولولولولولولولولولولولولى
الف مبرووووووووووووووووك يا لارا
ربنا يسعدك ويهنيكى​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *لولولولولولولولولولولولولى
> الف مبرووووووووووووووووك يا لارا
> ربنا يسعدك ويهنيكى​*



انت ازاى تبارك وانت فى السجن ؟
انا هخليهم يجيوا يلموك دلوقتى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يبارك فيك ياعسل
​


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> انت ازاى تبارك وانت فى السجن ؟
> انا هخليهم يجيوا يلموك دلوقتى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يبارك فيك ياعسل
> ​




*انا قلت لازم ندخل ونبارك وهبقى ابعتلك هدية الفرح عيش وحلاوة من عندى جوه ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *انا قلت لازم ندخل ونبارك وهبقى ابعتلك هدية الفرح عيش وحلاوة من عندى جوه ههههههههههههههه​*



لا ماما هتبقى عاملة فراخ وهتجبهالى يوم الفرح
اكل واغسل المواعين واغسل رجلى
واصلى
وانام
ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 يناير 2014)

ألف مبروك يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ألف مبروك يا لارا



الله يبارك فيك ياغالى
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2014)

*انتي يابت ياموكوسة انا مش لسه عملالك موضوع لخطوبتك
من حوالي اسبوعين 
لحقتي تتجوزي :t9:
اول مره في حياتي اشوف فتره خطوبة اسبوعين :w00t::w00t:

الــــ مبررروك ـــــف ياعروسة
 وربنا يتمملك علي خير يارب ياحبيبتي
ويهنيكي ويسعدك 
وبيتك يبقي كنيسة صغنونة :94:

عقبالك ياكيمووووووووو وعقبال الكباري:08:



*​








​​


----------



## soul & life (3 يناير 2014)

ياااا خراابى  اخيراااااا هههههههههه الف مبروووووووووووووك يا يويو
يارب ربنا يفرحك وتكونى زوجة مباركة وام مثالية ربنا معاكى حبيبتى ويتمملك على خير


----------



## zaki (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يناير 2014)

​ودى تيجى ازاى طيب 
يعنى تتخطبى من اسبوعين وتتجوزى 
الاسبوع التالت 
طب لحقتى تجهزى حالك ازاى 
انتى عاوزة تجننينى يابت انتى 
شكلك بتهزرى مش مصدقة بقك مش عارفة ليه


----------



## oesi no (4 يناير 2014)

الف الف الف مبروك الاكليل 
بس انا عاوز اعرف انهى كنيسه دى اللى هتكللك يوم اربع فى الصيام


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يناير 2014)

oesi no قال:


> الف الف الف مبروك الاكليل
> بس انا عاوز اعرف انهى كنيسه دى اللى هتكللك يوم اربع فى الصيام


*هعههههه صح ياا جو 
اعترفى يابت انك بتهزرى 
متنكريش اﻻنكار مش هيفيدك
*


----------



## thebreak-up (4 يناير 2014)

*ألف ألف مبروووووك*

*يارب يكون زواج مبارك *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يناير 2014)

دا انت ياواد ياجو سوسة ^_^
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​ودى تيجى ازاى طيب
> يعنى تتخطبى من اسبوعين وتتجوزى
> الاسبوع التالت
> طب لحقتى تجهزى حالك ازاى
> ...


*اتقفشت خالص ^_^
يخربيتشك هى ع المدة ؟
على اليوم ياهبلة يوم 8 ازاى ؟ ههههههههه

على العموم  هو يوم11
اشوف فيك يوم ياجو *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يناير 2014)

oesi no قال:


> الف الف الف مبروك الاكليل
> بس انا عاوز اعرف انهى كنيسه دى اللى هتكللك يوم اربع فى الصيام



وانا بقى فضلت ارخم ع الاعضاء كلها كلها 
ومحدش قالى ع حكاية الصيام دى 
وانا بقيت مستغربة قولت اية الناس دى 
هما مش يعرفوا ان فيه صيام 
بس انت طلعت سوسة زى عياد هههههههههههههه
بس كويس نص المنتدى شرب المقلب
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يناير 2014)

اوعى ياواد ياكيمو تزعل 
انا كنت بعمل فيك مقلب زى ماانت كنت بتعمل فيا مقالب وتقول انك مضايق منى ومش هتكلمنى تانى
فاكر ؟
هههههههههههههههه
وقولت بقا عشان الناس مش تشك اخليك انت تعمل الموضوع ههههههههه
بس ع فكرة الفرح يوم 11
يعنى عدل واكتب 11
عارف اية اللى فرسنى ؟
انى بقوالك بقالى كتير  عالخاص
يوم 8
يوم 8
واعيدها كتير
وانت برضه عادى
واقول لبتول
عادى
واقوله لساكى
عادى
واقوله لعبد المسيح
عادى
واقول لدونا
عادى
واقول الى معظم الناس
وعادى
هههههههههههههههههههه
انا قولت فى اية ؟ ههههههههههههههههه
اوعى تزعل وحياة اغلى حاجة عندك
وعدل وخليها 11 يابطاطة 
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (4 يناير 2014)

ماشي يا لا  لا
بس يوم 11 من اي شهر وباي سنه
انا اعرف يوم 11 هيعملو ه عيد العمال السنه دي ..!!!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اوعى ياواد ياكيمو تزعل
> انا كنت بعمل فيك مقلب زى ماانت كنت بتعمل فيا مقالب وتقول انك مضايق منى ومش هتكلمنى تانى
> فاكر ؟
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...


هي المواضيع دي كمان فيها مقالب :thnk0001::thnk0001:


واللي انتي كتباه هنا  			#*9242* برضو كان مقلب
:new2::new2:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يناير 2014)

​*ههههههههههه ده تمويه يابنتى قولت اجبهالك 
كدا اﻻول علشان انا كنت شامة انه مقلب هع هع 
قال يون 11 قال هنهرق 
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يناير 2014)

اة كنت بسب الموضوع يابت يابتول
شوفتى بقى ؟ هههههههههه
لا بجد هو يوم 11
يوم سبت
محدش يزعل بقى بجد


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 يناير 2014)

*اه تمام

يعني ده كان مقلب

و انا لبسته تمام

لأ و المهم انه كان علي مقاسي بظبت

ماشي يا لارا

هنعديها 

بس في فرح بجد ولا كله كان مقلب
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يناير 2014)

*اكيد مقلب يابنى انت 
فرح ايه 
مين فى الدنيا بيتخطب اسبوعين ويتجوز 
هو لعب ولالا ايه 

ولو انى ابتديت اشك ان كان فى خطوبة اصلالالا 

روحى يا لارا العبى بعيد يا ماما *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اكيد مقلب يابنى انت
> فرح ايه
> مين فى الدنيا بيتخطب اسبوعين ويتجوز
> هو لعب ولالا ايه
> ...





*تم تغيير المشاركة رقم #1

^_^
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اكيد مقلب يابنى انت
> فرح ايه
> مين فى الدنيا بيتخطب اسبوعين ويتجوز
> هو لعب ولالا ايه
> ...


*بس يارورو
ان طول عمري اعرف اما حد يحب يعمل مقلب قي حد
يفرق قدامه صاروخ
يعمل قرطاس ويحطه بين صوابع رجليه ويولعه وهو نايم
يجيب حتة تلجه ويحطها في افاه:t33:

انما يقول انا رايح اتجوز يوم صيام
كديده دي:new2:
*​


----------



## oesi no (4 يناير 2014)

ماخلاص ياجدعان البت هتدعى على كدة 
موش اسلوب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*دي اخرتها
بعد ماقلبت النت علي صورة حلوة عشان احطها تليق بالمناسبة الحلوة دي
وقعدت امخمخ يجي نص ساعه في كلمتين حلوين عشان اكتبهم

يطلع الموضوع في الاخر مغلق للتحسينات:new2::new2:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يناير 2014)

oesi no قال:


> ماخلاص ياجدعان البت هتدعى على كدة
> موش اسلوب



اسكت يا جو مش انت السبب خالص 
انا كنت شاكة اصلا من البداية وبستهبل 
وبعدين الكديدة بقى 
انها بتقولك انه يوم 11 
يعنى هو لو الفرح يوم 11 
تعمل موضوع وتقول يوم8 وترجع تقول ده مقلب 
هو فعلا يوم 11 
ما كانت من الاول عملت وقالت انها هتتجوز وريحت دماغها 
وبرضوا اقطع دراعى من لغلوغه انه خبر فشنك 
معلشى يا لارا احنا بنتكلم هع هع هع


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 يناير 2014)

*ههههههه ايوة كدا اكشفوها علي حقيقتها

علشان انا اخدت علي قفاية ^_^
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *ههههههه ايوة كدا اكشفوها علي حقيقتها
> 
> علشان انا اخدت علي قفاية ^_^
> *​



*هههههههههههه 
هو انت اى حد يقولك حاجة تصدقها 
يعنى انا لو قولتلك هطلق بكرة هتصدق :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 يناير 2014)

*طبعاً اصدق

اصلي اهبل شوية ^_^
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *طبعاً اصدق
> 
> اصلي اهبل شوية ^_^
> *​



*هههههههههههههههههه لا متقولش على نفسك كدا 
انت كوووويس :smil12:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> هو انت اى حد يقولك حاجة تصدقها
> يعنى انا لو قولتلك هطلق بكرة هتصدق :fun_lol:
> *​


*وانا رايحه اشتي في بوركينا فاسو:yahoo:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانا رايحه اشتي في بوركينا فاسو:yahoo:*​



*هههههههههههههههههههه 
طب خدينى معاكى يابت 
اصلى حرررانة :dance:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> طب خدينى معاكى يابت
> اصلى حرررانة :dance:
> *​


*تعالي ياختي
اعملي حسابك
انا رايحه في شهر 8 الساعه 11:yahoo:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تعالي ياختي
> اعملي حسابك
> انا رايحه في شهر 8 الساعه 11:yahoo:
> *​


*رايحة تشتى فى شهر 8 :new2:
طب النبى خدينى اصيف معاكى 
الشهر الجاى :smil12:

*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

لأ بجد مفيش جواز ولا خطوبة خالص ؟!؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

بقوالك اية يابت يابتول انتى ورورو
لما ابقى اوريكم اللى بالى بالكم
هتبقوا تحطوا فى بوقكم شبشب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اكيد مقلب يابنى انت
> فرح ايه
> مين فى الدنيا بيتخطب اسبوعين ويتجوز
> هو لعب ولالا ايه
> ...



اقول تانى يمكن تفهمى يااذكى اخواتك
انا مخطوبة من فترة طويلة
بس قولت فى المنتدى من فترة قصيرة
اقول تانى ياام مخ تخين هههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

يعني في جواز !؟

طب ازاي و انتي مكملتيش شهر خطوبة​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

يانهاااااااااااااااااار اسود
انا ماقولتش الا من فترة قصيرة هناااااااااااااااا
الطم ياناس ^_^
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

يعني في فرح ؟!؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

لا فى ميتم ^_^
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

ان كنت بقول كدة برضو

طب اكتبيلي الموضوع اخده كوبي احطه في اول مشاركة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

اية هتكتب ميتم
يوم 2
شهر 2
سنة 2002
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا حضور الى السيدات
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

ههههههههه ليه كدا بس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

انا مش بحب السيدات يااخى ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*اخر كلام الفرح يوم 11 ؟!؟

جواب نهائي
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

ممكن الاتصال بصديق ^_^
او حذف اجابتين
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

لأ نشوف الجمهور

يلا يا جماعة جاوبو

1- الجواز يوم 8

2- الجواز يوم 11

3- مفيش جواز

4- متزوجة و عندها 7 عيال

ها تختارو انهي اجابة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

الاجابة
تونس ^_^
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2014)

*يُنقل للترفيهى لحين استقرار الاوضاع والتأكد من صحة الاشاعه 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*حلوة منك يا دونا

لازم تحطي التاتش بتاعك برضو ^_^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

اقبل بقى ياعم اقبل
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*بقولك ايه

انا ةبفكر اطلب من ماي روك بحذف الموضوع خالص

ولا انتي ايه رأيك
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

اة قشطة احذفه
او قول الى دونا 
هتحذف برضه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*قشطة ماشي

قوليلها انتي
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

لا مليش دعوة هتتضربنى ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*تضربك ايه يا هبلة انتي

دي دونا ديه مفيش اطيب منها
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

اصلى عملت فيها نفس المقلب ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*ههههههههه لأ حقها تخنقك مش تضربك
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*خلاص بكلمها انا
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

اووووووووك


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

مبتردش​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

تفتكر زعلانة او اضايقت منى


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

بتقولي يا غلق الموضوع يا امة يفضل زي ما هو في الترفيهي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

قصدى خلاص خليه فى الترفيهى


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

ماشي اوك ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يناير 2014)

ايه اللخبطه دى!!
لخبطونى!

اعتقد اول ما دخلتى حكيتى لنا قصه او استشرتينا فى موضوع انك كنتى مخطوبه و صديقتك كانت بتكتب جواب لصاحبها و نسيت الجواب عندك و قصه كدا المهم ان النتيجه ان الخطوبه اتفشكلت--

و بعدين سمعت من فطره قصيره انك اتخطبتى--- و بعدين دلوقتى مبروك الاكليل
ابارك لك تقولى لى مش يوم 5 ده يوم 11
و انا مانى باليوم ههه اناببارك على الحدث بغض النظر عن اليوم الى انا مشوفتوش ههههههههه لان اول رساله فى الموضوع لكريزى مش مفتوحه عندى فهمت من الكلام الى بعده انه انت--
و بعدين دلوقتى بتقولى انك مخطوبه من زمان و مقولتيش غير من قريب--
و بعدين بتقولوا مقلب--
انتو مين ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه اللخبطه دى

 فهمونى يا جودعااان يعنى نبارك و لا نسحب المباركه هههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ايه اللخبطه دى!!
> لخبطونى!
> 
> اعتقد اول ما دخلتى حكيتى لنا قصه او استشرتينا فى موضوع انك كنتى مخطوبه و صديقتك كانت بتكتب جواب لصاحبها و نسيت الجواب عندك و قصه كدا المهم ان النتيجه ان الخطوبه اتفشكلت--* *
> ...




*لما افهم هفهمك ^_^
*​


----------

